# Options for a V6 Passat catalytic converter?



## l_dan (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi,
I have to replace 1 possibly 2 catalytic converters in my 2000 Passat V6.
My right cat simply felt down, hanging by a cable.
Mechanics quoted prices between $1000-$1500 per converter, however some web search turns some cats as cheap as $80 (universal cats, also offered by Autozone) or around $350-$400 for passat:
http://www.autopartswarehouse....erter
or
http://www.import-catalytic-co...house
I have 170K miles on my car and hope to keep it for another 80k/3years.
Questions:
1) Under some happy circumstances, could the 'hanging' cat simply be reused?
2) Why such a huge difference in cat prices? $80-$1500
Are the $350 cats a decent choice?
For instance this:
http://www.import-catalytic-co...house
Other suggestions?
Thank you


----------



## billyotwell (Aug 23, 2010)

*Same problem*

I have the same issue....did you learn anything from your post?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

I can't answer whether your hanging cat can be re-used. A good muffler shop could tell you with one look though if it can be saved.

As for what you should do, it depends on where you live. Do you have to pass an emissions test? If so, you're taking a risk on anything that's not OEM, or at least CARB approved aftermarket. If you don't have emissions testing where you live, then go for whatever fits your budget. Personally though, I wouldn't expect an $80 cat to last very long, not even a year.

The main difference in price is that the more expensive cats will be three-ways (heh heh), meaning they reduce NOx as well as HC and CO. Also, the OEM part is the whole downpipe, the others are probably just the cat-con, which you would have to cut out of the old downpipe and weld the new one in.


----------

